# SAN ANTONIO 240's!!!!!!!



## minez210 (Mar 3, 2009)

:waving:ALL 240'S FROM SAN ANTONIO OR THE SURROUNDING AREA'S CLICK THIS LINK . I;M TIRED OF GOING OUT CUZ'N AN ONLY SEE 1 OR 2 240'S AROUND I KNOW THERES ALOT JUST NEVER IN A GROUP SO HERE IT IS. I STARTED THE GROUP C'MON AND JOIN WE NEED TO REPRESENT IN DIS CIVIC INFESTED CITY.

satx240club : SATX 240 club


----------

